# Yorkshire terror.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone else see this article?

Medieval violence leaves Yorkshire town lawless and terrified: Machete-wielding teens cut off hand | Daily Mail Online 

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Horrific Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's grim up north....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lawless areas.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats not the real Yorkshire. Anywhere south of Harrogate or York is the wild west as far as Im concerned. Give it a swerve.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

No I didn't see it because I don't read the Daily Mail.I'm sure this kind of sh*t happens in many many places if you want to look hard enough and nobody looks harder than the DM. Perhaps they have an agenda beyond just reporting news ??? I remember casually reading the Mail as it was the only newspaper on the Spanish campsite..................by the end I was terrified to go back to UK.......... migrants with machetes were surely everwhere.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t read newspapers, haven´t done for many years, too many fibs told, now I depend on this forum for anything that remotely interests me. 😁 and that's not much, too much dirt digging goes on these days. I don´t want to read the depressing stuff, I need to keep optimistic and happy for the rest of my days, I can´t alter anything others do or the rest of the world does. Give me a shout if Mr. P is heading this way though, I must know about that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well it shook me Peter. Some crime and even violence is just swept under the carpet and onto page 3 or 5.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> No I didn't see it because I don't read the Daily Mail.I'm sure this kind of sh*t happens in many many places if you want to look hard enough and nobody looks harder than the DM. Perhaps they have an agenda beyond just reporting news ??? I remember casually reading the Mail as it was the only newspaper on the Spanish campsite..................by the end I was terrified to go back to UK.......... *migrants with machetes were surely everwhere.*


...especially in Yorkshire it seems!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is more like a Yorkshire man.....................

A 47-year-old man cost a supermarket in Pyrénées-Atlantiques over €3,000 when he spent a drunken night inside the store, helping himself to its produce. 
At closing time on Sunday night (October 23), the man hid from staff in the Lons Géant Casino and then dined on crisps, prawns and cocktail sausages, France Bleu Béarn reports. 
He also drank at least one bottle of whisky.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Can you "dine" on crisps,prawns and cocktail sausages.........even in Yorkshire
It must have been the whisky that bumped it up to €3000


----------

